# 1995 Bounder electrical question



## krenzkes (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm trying to find the fuse for the dash lights and the running lights on the coach.  I have a Chev chassis and a 1995 Bounder 32H.  Does anyone have any info on where the fuse is for this or what I need to do to get them running again.  Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Gary B (Aug 20, 2001)

1995 Bounder electrical question

Hi, I have a 94 Ford Bounder and the fuses are under the dash/instrument panel, it is hinged and tilts up (on mine at least) and the fuses are located in there. should be about the same on tne Chev. Hope this helps  GB


----------

